# Why I am considering not posting pictures any more ....



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry to start 2007 on a negative note , but something has really been bothering me for quite some time . I put a great deal of effort into my photo posts - yet even though I can tell there are lots of people looking - I always get between 10 and 20 replies ( lately about 10 to 15 ) . I don't think I'm being paranoid - but I think it would be nice if EVERYBODY shared the love . When people say this board isn't clique - I think they might need to take a closer look . I love all my friends here - but maybe if I pm'd my photos privately ( to my friends )I'd feel less neglected . I try and post on every persons posts ( new and old ) - but I do notice when certain people avoid my posts - especially since they will post on every other post around it . Sarah P.S I don't think my dogs are less cute than anyone elses !!!!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

please don't stop posting your pics, I love pictures. I hardly reply to anyones, but I do enjoy looking. I'm considering buying a digital camera so I can post some too.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm guilty of looking and not always posting a reply, not just to your photo threads but to many. It's all in how I tend to read the board. I usually read all the new posts/replies and then go back and start making my replies to various threads and then I sometimes get a phone call or a dog poops or a senile cat calls to me and I get distracted and then I come back and read again....

What I'm saying is, NOT posting some comment to every photo thread isn't intentional or meant to be a snub, it's just not all that easy to say something to eveyone all the time.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh, Sarah, we get this here at SM all the time. It's simply impossible for everyone to reply to every post. 

You have to look at how many people view your pictures, not reply. Your thread of Princess Charlotte naked got 110 views, your Lady Arabella thread got 163 views.

A picture post doesn't really ask a question like a post in the health and behavior section does. Most times we just look at the pictures and smile - no comment is required.

I really wish people wouldn't take the number of replies to a post so seriously. It makes me so sad to hear people threaten not to post anymore because they don't think they are getting the proper response.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> P.S I don't think my dogs are less cute than anyone elses !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I would be so sad if you stopped posting pics of your babies. I love your pics. I may not always reply either - usually because I'm at work, but I also notice when viewing the posts using "View New Posts" if someone comes on and starts replying to posts that they are catching up on some of the other posts wind up way at the bottom - this can happen very quickly - I know I've totally missed posts using "view new posts" if I log on and off without reading all of them in one session which is the way my time on the computer seems to be. I hope this makes sense.

Linda


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I personally appreciate seeing your babies. I don't reply to everyones posts though......
Not because I think or feel any less for or towards them it's just after seeing some
of the great things others say I don't necessarily feel I could add anything more.
But I always want to see the pics. I saw one of you once and I was shocked. Beautiful.
But if I had commented on that I'd have looked like a freak.....oh wait.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

You and your dogs rock. I don't want you to stop posting pictures, but if you do, will you PM me?? I LOVE your family. This isn't a perfect forum, and yes, there are those who seem to be 'clique-ish', but just ignore that, as I do. The majority here are great people. I've noticed that too, though - not necessarily on your posts but in general, seems like there are a lot of people who look but don't reply.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have been so busy lately. i know I haven't been posting nearly as much as before. I am sorry. I always notice your siggy's, they are always eye catching. Your fluffs are so darn cute, stay we need you.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh Sarah...I'm sorry you've been made to feel bad over the effort you put into your picture taking and not getting the responses you'd like or think you should get when you post your beautiful photos. I'm certain I'm not one of those that you were referring to that avoid you because I always have a comment to your posts. I love seeing pics of your babies and have to admit especially Teddy and Henry. I love the faces on those guys, but I also love seeing Princess Charlotte and Princess Arabella as well. Your babies are all beautiful.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry I am feeling BUMMED . On the picture posts today - there was an identical picture ( and idea ) to one of mine - taken a couple of days ago . When the other person gets 18 replies ( and counting ) and I got 10 it kind of makes me sad . If a person can post a zillion times on someone elses puppy and not mine - I start to ask questions . I try and be an equal opportunity poster - it doesn't take much to say something nice . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sarah, your kids are beautiful, I love to see their pictures, but since having a new kid in the house I hardly get time to respond to all posts. He keeps me on the go non stop when out of his e-pen and as he is getting older that is more often now than not, he demands our full attention and if he doesn't get it he gets into things he shouldn't in an attempt to make us sit up and take notice. He is such a brat







but a real cutie too







just so very tiring some days







If I sit at the computer and ignore him he will yap at me or go chew my power cord to my laptop, or get under a recliner or anything that gets me off my butt and running to him








Don't ya just love em


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Sorry I am feeling BUMMED . On the picture posts today - there was an identical picture ( and idea ) to one of mine - taken a couple of days ago . When the other person gets 18 replies and I got 10 it kind of makes me sad . If a person can post a zillion times on someone elses puppy and not mine - I start to ask questions . I try and be an equal opportunity poster - it doesn't take much to say something nice . Sarah[/B]


 

I know what you mean. I'm guilty of doing the same thing you do. When I post a picture of Bonnie, I compare. It's human. But, I don't take it personally and you shouldn't either. You know your kids are beautiful and perfect, just like I know Bonnie is beautiful and perfect.



Keep your chin up, kiddo.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Guess I should be feeling bad too......I hardly ever get many replies to my picture posts. In fact the highest number of replies I received for a picture I posted was 23!!!! Most of the time I get under 15....sometimes as few as 3.

But I also know that lots of people are looking at the pictures....that's why I'm sharing them so that people can look at them. I already know my fluffbabies are adorable!!!

You know your fluffs are beautiful....keep sharing your pictures.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

This is partly what irritates me - I feel bad for other people who are getting the exact same treatment . I might also note that it is the same delightful group of people who post on every ones -even the new people . I KNOW I'm not the only person who is thinking like this . Oh , and I have my favorites on the board as well , but it doesn't mean I can't appreciate ALL the dogs .Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWW Sarah,
You know I love all your pictures! I always try to reply..

ANDREA~


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i post/reply when i can, plain and simple, i cant reply to everything, nor when i post do i look at my replies or views, if people can, thats great, if not thats fine too

none of that means i dont enjoy reading posts or viewing pics without replying to them though


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Well I'll admit, I often LOOK at photo posts (not any specific users posts -- just photo posts in general) and don't reply, but that doesn't mean I appreciate the pics any less! Every pooch here has his or her own beauty and I love seeing photos of them all. Your bunch, Sarah, is always beautiful and your photos are lovely.







I hope you won't let this get you down. It's human to feel this way, so I can understand where you're coming from, but I just wanted to let you know, as others have so far, that I for one always love to look at photos of ALL the doggies here, but don't always comment. And I'd definitely miss seeing pics of your crew!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Try not to take it personally. I for one love your pictures and try to at least respond with a







....
I just can't read nor respond to all the posts all the time.
When we (the forum) was smaller, I used to be able to read and respond to almost all the "new posts" when I visited. I just can't anymore. I don't have the time and there are way too many. Some I don't have any response to and some I don't even want to read.








I think you have a beautiful fluff family and would miss your pictures.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I personally ADORE ALL of your dogs. If i don`t reply to your posts it`s maybe because i had no time that particular day or time of the day. 
Did you see the I MISS you thread about you when you weren`t around for a while? it was really a big one asking for your return to the forum, because we missed you and your furbabies so much.








Don`t take it personal because it really isn`t


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Your pics are gorgeous!!

Personally, I tend to neglect the whole top portion of the forum--the "anything goes" and "photos" and "new members". Being a new malt owner, I have much more to learn from the grooming, health and food posts. I feel guilty about how much I post in THAT area and guilty about how little I post in the other areas and GUILTY when I post a new pic of Ollie because I know I haven't gotten to everybody ELSE'S pics!!! LOL!! I'm a stay at home mom and I often only get small chunks of time here and there--sometimes 10 minutes at a time, and when I return back to the computer many times I don't remember where I've been. LOL!!

So are those enough excuses for you??









I hope you'll keep posting pics. Sometimes I look and don't get around to posting for a few days or so, too.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

What Cary said was perfectly put--about how sometimes when you see all the picture comments that ppl leave, you feel like what you wanted to say was already said! I LOVE looking at pictures, in fact when I log on the picture posts are the 1st ones that I look at! I think both of your babies are so adorable and please don't stop posting!







Don't worry


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> This is partly what irritates me - I feel bad for other people who are getting the exact same treatment . I might also note that it is the same delightful group of people who post on every ones -even the new people . I KNOW I'm not the only person who is thinking like this . Oh , and I have my favorites on the board as well , but it doesn't mean I can't appreciate ALL the dogs .Sarah[/B]


 

Dear Sarah,

I love all your furkids & they are precious & beautiful as all here are. I hope I haven't caused you in any way to feel slighted,if so I am sorry.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I really hope that you don't take it personally, I love to see your pics but I am guilty of not always answering also. I try to, but sometimes there just isn't enough time in a day. I personally do not belong to any click, I like everyone on here and I try to read as much as I can which leaves me less time to respond. All of our furbabies are adorable and they are all unique, I would never compare them to each other.*

*I am sorry if I am one of the ones offending you or anyone else as that is not my intention. I come on here because the site and everyone on here is knowledgeable and wonderful.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Sarah, if I am one who has offended you, I sincerely apologize - believe me, it was never my intention. I do not post very often, but I do read. I have been dealing with health issues for months and they have made me quite irritatble and I sort of dropped out from here for a while. Now that I have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia and am dealing with what I have to do, I feel better but still sometimes feel so mentally drained that I truly could not compose a post if I had to. I like to look at the photos that are posted - they provide a pick-me-up. So again, forgive me if I have hurt your feelings by not posting a response to any of your pics. All of your furkids are beautiful and I love looking at them.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Your babies are absolutely beautiful! I'm guilty also, of not posting all the time. I do as much as I can, but I get so busy..especially at this time of year. I personally would miss your photos if you stopped posting them. I hope you'll continue to share!
Heidi


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Pictures of the furbabies is my FAVORITE part of SM...........please don't stop posting pics! With such lovelies, you surely would want to share them with us. Sorry if I missed posting to any of your pictures, I mean it too! I really appreciate the pics!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm one of those who doesn't reply every time. I usually look and look sometimes 5 times the same picture but I do my replies to everything I can once, which could be another day when I'm at work and suppose to work














. If I reply to everything everytime I see a post for the first time then I will miss all the other posts since there is just not enough time. 

I love all of your dogs and I always look at your posts.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Sarah, I think your dogs are as adorable as any other pets on this forum. I enjoy seeing their pics but most of the time I just don't have the time to post!! Either way, you shouldn't be upset by someone not responding.... they are your precious pets and who cares what a bunch of snobby people on a forum think anyways? There are just so many other, more important things to worry about!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am very guilty of coming on and reading and looking at post without always responding. I have had a lot going on lately and I have been busy. I get comfort from just being here. Although I may not respond does not mean I do not appreciate all the beautiful pictures. I am sorry if I haven't responded to all your picture post. Please reconsidered and keep those pics coming!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

don't stop posting!

The reason why I go to this forum is mainly to look at all the pictures. I don't always have time to reply but I'm looking at all of them and smiling. I seriously have to sneak in time to see the posts at work and I always just go to "view new post" sometimes the next time I get on, I don't see the same new posts, therefore I miss a lot! think the majority of many of our topics receive 10-15 replies. The amount of replies shouldn't matter. I've posted something that only had 2 replies before,







but I don't care. I know my puppies are cute and whether people respond to my posts or not, it does not change a thing. I don't think the SM community tries to outcast anyone- I've met some of the sweetest people here!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am glad I put this post - I would truly like to see more equality on this board . I'm not saying everybody should run and post on my pictures , I would like to see more evenness in the responses on ALL POSTS . If you think getting 4 dogs to sit together for my Christmas photo was easy , it was not ( I think 17 responses was crummy ) - especially if you look at how many people viewed it . I think a little more consideration on this board would be nice . Most ( not all ) of the people who responded to this thread are my lovely friends , and not the non posters anyway . Sarah


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Listen here, Sarah! You are commanded to continue posting pictures of your gorgeous family!!!!
If you stop posting your pics I will have no role model for Josie when I'm encouraging her to "sit pretty."

I adore your puppies and am amazed at your ability to make them all sit still!






















Keep posting, don't let numbers get you down.

Josie says: Quit makin' my mom think that I should sit still and pretty!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sarah, please. I love all your pictures but I'm also time poor ..... I don't always comment on every picture I look at.

I got 7 comments on my fur-kids Christmas picture, you got 17 .... does that mean people think your puppies are cuter than mine?? Maybe ... but I would never look at it that way, perhaps people just get busy & don't get time.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Jacqui - I am insulted on your behalf - 7 SUCKS - especially if it was a Christmas photo - I feel like going and boosting it back up !!! Sarah


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Honestly, I think that sometimes the threads just get bumped down on the page when someone tries to catch up with posting replies and then they get missed. Please, don't take it personally. Just bump your thread up, I've done it! (I was going to insert a brown bag smilie here, but I decided that I don't need a bag) I've shamelessly bumped my own threads when I think they're getting lost, and I don't care who knows!


----------



## arko (Dec 4, 2006)

i'd agree with lady's mom. people hardly reply to my posts also.... (not that i've been posting pictures cuz i've been too lazy and still figuring it out....) but then when i did the poopy poll, there were lots of responses. So i don't really think it's an act of being selfish, it just depends if there is something constructive to add by the members is all. 

with that said, i HAVE noticed that amazing picture of your dog for quite some time, but i've never said anything and never would have even though i have thought to myself what a beautiful picture it is... so i figure that if i think like that, there must be others; even though they may not say anything in the form of a response.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sarah, I am guilty of don't being on SM alot lately, but I can tell you now, I luv looking at your babies pics, and I am going to go over to the Picture Posts now and have a look.

I do understand what you mean, I posted a Christmas pic of my skin kids and my furkids and got 14 replies and each and everyone of those replies where from my very dear friends who have supported me on this forum ( even though I haven't been on much of late) and put big smiles on my face.

I have been feeling a little low about things on SM for a while now ( similiar to what your saying) and haven't been on very much of late for that reason.
I just wanted to say to you, that it isn't because I don't care and don't like your pics ( I have seen some elsewhere) I just haven't been here.









Just found all your pic posts, and replied dear, Wow I have missed alot of posts, will have to get to those another time, need to sort my kids out now for bed.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I am glad I put this post - I would truly like to see more equality on this board . I'm not saying everybody should run and post on my pictures , I would like to see more evenness in the responses on ALL POSTS . If you think getting 4 dogs to sit together for my Christmas photo was easy , it was not ( I think 17 responses was crummy ) - especially if you look at how many people viewed it . I think a little more consideration on this board would be nice . Most ( not all ) of the people who responded to this thread are my lovely friends , and not the non posters anyway . Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, am i one of your friends









I love your babies, every single one of them but i do think you have toooooooo many & you need to send one to me! I really dont mind which one it is


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Love everyones pictures. I should reply more because its lovely to feel proud of your dog. Please don't stop posting.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, i for one love to see pictures. that's the most wonderful thing about this place...that we're able to post pictures in the threads! and you're pictures are particularly beautiful....

but, i may be guilty of not posting. being a mom of 2 children and 2 dogs (one whom is chronically ill), i don't have all the time in the world to post to every single post. i sometimes read and something comes up and i think "oh, i'll post on that later." but the thread gets lost or i forget. i'm sorry if i don't post to everyone's thread, i would love to make sure each and every one was not neglected.... but that's just not possible. 

i get PMs all the time asking how mini is doing or on how massimo is doing (especially after an episode). 
even those i don't respond to right away. i'm simply just too busy. then i forget about them, and then i feel horrible because i didn't respond.

i was thinking about taking a break from the forum anyway. there is just so much going on here at home.... but then again, i always feel this way after massimo has a seizure. i just want to crawl into a hole and sleep forever. i’m guessing that’s depression... the main reason i come here is to try and keep updated on everyone's lives and to take a break from my own life for a few minutes....

just know that people *are* looking and they *are* enjoying them and take comfort in the fact your furkids are healthy.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Personally I am thrilled to get any response at all considering all the great pictures, beautiful dogs and urgent questions that deserve lots of attention from the members. I read your earlier post about the New Year wish list for SM members. I agreed with you and, shamefully, did not reply.







Sorry, but I did make a resolution to greet newbies and reply much more.









My greatest problem is the time it takes for many of the pictures and siggies to download - they are much too big (have not been optimised) for the sad few of us who only have a dial-up connection - and as for videos - some take over an hour to download







So, please forgive me if I pass on some of the piccies


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I am guilty of not responding to everyone's posts. But I truly enjoy & love everyone's pictures - I sooo look forward to signing on & seeing more pictures!







Alot of time my little girls are sitting with me & enjoying the photos & I don't take the time to respond. but I am going to try harder!!







I think this forum has just really grown soooo much since alot of us from the beginning were used to so with everyone's busy lives sometimes squeezing it all in is really hard.









Don't stop posting pics - we love your photos!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

The photos are my favorite things here. I don't photograph my dogs and post it here to see how many coments I get- I photograph them because I am a nut who has a million pictures of her dogs, and I post them here so that maybe someone will smile when they look at them. I am not here to be "popular", its a message board for crying out loud. The clique is annoying, immature, and often times mean- I actually prefer when they don't reply to my posts. 

I try to reply as often as possible, but usually I am at work and just have a few minutes- I will look at all the photos but spend my time replying to posts in which someone has asked for advice or needs help. I feel that is the best use of my time, and really what this message board is for. 

So chin up- don't worry about others, just keep doing what you are doing and know that I am in awe of your photos and pray that some day Molly will stop being so twitchy and bitey so I can get a decent photo!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have only had time to quickly pop in for weeks now and I, too ,am guilty of not replying to many, many of the posts though I read many more than I respond to. I often feel bad when I DO respond to some and know I cannot respond to others but it simply isn't possible. When I can at least read thru and thoguh i don't coment I feel it helps me stay "connected". 
I, however have LOVED seeing your photos of your babies though admit I have rarely had time to go visit the photos section reently. A few days back I really thought I'd have time to reply to more and did start with the videos and did reply to those I could. Then I got a call which "took me away". . When I get way behind and still pressed for time tt truly becomes a hit and miss as to what I can reply to. It has nothing to do with "favoring" one over another. 
I have had some overwhelming responses to some of my threads.. and only a few (in comparison) to others.
I have always felt others were in the same position as I find myself ... simply not able to.
Please don't feel offended... as was mentioned.. when you "went-missing" everyone was very saddened and were overjoyed that you returned.
Please don't approach the "number of replies" as a 'popularity contest'... I often have simply responded to maybe those whose posts happened to be within the top 5 in the list when I arrive. I do try to "seek" those in the health section who are having problems because i think it is important those get that extra support.


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

I hope that you will reconsider. I haven't been around in a few months but I love looking at pictures of our furbabies







. Please don't take these things personally. I know that I have not answered posts and pictures in the past because someone said it better than I, or I just don't have the time to do more than look. Your pics are beautiful.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

SARAH: I couldn't agree with you more.







I even went so far as to remove all my pics from here, including avatar and signature and went back to my threads and deleted pics from there as well. There was a direct request for me to repost pics so I did and even now with NEW PICS added the post has vanished... There is a snobbery on here, plain and simple. I Administrate and Moderate on 2 other Forums and I don't support this sort of behavior. I am so sorry you are feeling this way, but you are correct, you are not alone either. I really do NOT understand WHY some of these women on here NEED to behave in this manner... Either way, your posts are lovely and pics are lovely and spirit is lovely. I have adopted a wait and see postion myself here as I even went so far as to get SM membership. I hope you will do what makes you comfortable and makes you feel good inside. We don't need cyber gaff, life gives us quite enough. I will be more vigilant and be sure to support you if in fact I have not. Big Love, you are wonderful to discuss this and I will try my best to make you feel warmed and welcomed. x0x0x0x00x Nanci We all matter we all count, screw the snottery.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love looking at the pictures - but I'd be on the computer all day long if I said something to each one every time! PLEASE don't stop posting - it's like a little breath of sunshine to take a quick look at the pics. If everyone stopped posting their pics - life would be too boring!!! Think of it as a tiny gift to mankind - to bring a smile to someone having a hard day. I promise to post when I see your pics if you promise to keep posting! Hey sometimes I dress Archie and Abbey up and pose them and go through a lot to put (what I think are cute) pictures up - I don't get tons of replys - but it's ok - They're worth it....and so are yours!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Sarah, your dogs are as cute as they can be! I'm not as consistent as I'd like to be in replying to everyone's posts either. Hope to not be so sporadic before too long. I'm a newbie and have been overwhelmed with reading a lot of the old posts as well as trying to keep up with the new ones. I've also been busy ordering from Danbury Mint, ordering puppy bows, grooming supplies, poochie bells . . . . . . . . . . .

Please keep the pictures coming!


Joy


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Sarah......I think you know how fond I am of your babies....I've pm'd you a few times commenting on how gorgeous they are. 

I haven't been on the boards hardly at all this past month....and when I am on, it's been in short jaunts. I haven't been replying to many....because the pages keep freezing or taking forever to load.....I even made a specific post about not being able to reply to the pics. That and the fact that I just haven't had much time lately....not because I think any less of anyones pup.

Anyway....I hope you reconsider...I for one enjoy all the picture posts!!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> ... There is a snobbery on here, plain and simple. I Administrate and Moderate on 2 other Forums and I don't support this sort of behavior... We don't need cyber gaff, life gives us quite enough... screw the snottery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hunh?
Returning to this thread which is something I rarely do... let's go in for less err... circumspection guys and gals









People who have been members almost since the start, people who share the same sense of humour, people who find they have a lot in common naturally gravitate towards each other. It is not cliquery/snobbery/snottery IMO... rather I would call it friendship and there is clearly a strong friendship between many of the members. As my ole granny used to say,"To make a friend you have to be a friend." Needs working at though.









I am also involved in a number of fora. No good coming down on the volume posters who use the forum to "talk" to each other. What would that achieve? Besides many of the "lesser" members get some good laughs out of the "conversations" (I know I do) and are prompted to start threads themselves.

Talking about starting threads. Sarah as far as I can see there are at least 6 threads started by you in the recent past. All are getting lots of responses and many, many views. What more can we do?


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow Sarah...look how many people read this post just since yesterday.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

Please keep posting pictures. I seldom post anything unless I have something that I think will add to the discussion, but I love to see all the beautiful dogs on this forum, including yours.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, Sarah ... as I said in one of my recent responses to one of your picture posts the other day ... "Keep posting -- I need my fixes". I mean it -- your photos are exceptional and I missed them while you were away. If you're going to be "stingy"







and only post in PM's -- PLEASE add me to your PM list. I adore seeing your photos and share them with my husband all the time.

I'm not going to make excuses for myself about when and where I post. I post when and where I can and I want to come here mostly to see photos of Maltese and to learn about good health and behavior and to have fun. I'm gonna leave the rest of the petty nonsense to others.

After reading your post - I went back to look at one of my posts. I spent HOURS working on a video of Noelle and only 10 people responded to it. I know that pictures and videos are hard for people with dial-up and I didn't make the video to get alot of responses. I made the video because I adore Noelle and think she's a hoot and it's way fun making the videos. I love to share them and hope they are enjoyed - but if not -- so be it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=311808
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lorraine said a lot of what I feel about posts like this. I'll go a little further......sounds like a middle school thread.

I've never been one of a click or group. I don't get many replies to things I say in other threads, and don't originate a post unless it is something important to me. I love everyone's pictures but don't feel I need to repeat everything everyone else has already said about them--unless it is someone I've known from here a long time. I don't post on everyone's birthdays or hellos. Not because I am not happy about them, but because I have a life and don't feel like it will mean anything special to see my name added to a list. I don't post pictures because my dog is 14 years 11 mo. old and doesn't any longer interacte with us like a young dog, and who wants to waste time looking at an old dog (no matter how much I still love him)!

I'm here because of my love for the breed, not because I'm hurting for some kind of praise. I know there are others here for that reason only, and don't do a lot of chit-chat. When I see a thread like this I just want to say oh for pete sake!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

I love looking at your picture posts and others' pics as well. I wish I wasn't so busy and could participate & respond more often here. Once in a while I post some pics and am just happy to get a few responses. That is so nice of you to respond to all of the picture posts. I can understand how you may feel the way you do but don't take it personally, your dogs are just lovely and you seem like such a nice person.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">Sarah, I am sorry you feel the way you do. I also am sorry that Nanci feels the way she does.







Spoiled Maltese seems like any other group of people I have been invovled with. So many personalities brought together by one love.









Some people talk more, some people listen more. Some people hang out more with other members of the group, more so with each other. For the most part this sounds a lot like life. Saddly we know "life is not fair". Here we have those that post, reply to posts and those that hardly ever post or reply. Henceforth you will see 13 replies but 127 views. Since I am the chatty cathy I am that use to make me nuts! I couldn't understand how the replies and views could be such a different number! It just is. Some people here are still on dial up and can't reply to everything they look at, some people here are on SM during work,







and can't reply to posts. Heck those people on SM at work sometimes have to laugh into their sleeve so they do not attract attention in their office.









We also have members that come into Live Chat and those that never do. I think those that come into chat, may be a bit more involved with other members "lives" since we talk about so many different things in Live Chat. Also many members here know other members from other sites or other chat programs, such as ICQ or IM.

Try to focus on the views, rather then the replies. You will see that people are enjoying the photos you post. And believe me, I KNOW what it takes to get three dogs to sit still.









Happy New Year!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=311889
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lorraine and Dee, very well said









I post pics of all my misfits. I must admit, I take the ugliest pics known to man, and don't want to look at them myself







If I don't get many replies, I don't care. I don't get around to posting on everyone elses either. No big deal. That's cyber life.


----------



## maltsrule (Oct 2, 2006)

> SARAH: I couldn't agree with you more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















I see the same women go down the list and make comments to almost every picture and then just skip one. Its so obvious who these not so nice people are. NEEDING to be mean to people is so pathetic. 

Dogloverx3 all of your poochies are cute as can be and beautiful too. Please don't let the people who have nothing better to do, than to make people feel bad, make you feel bad. Remember they are unhappy and have to live with themselfs everyday. They probably feel like





















all the time.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I enjoy seeing all photos posted on SM. I am guilty of sometimes not taking time to put long replys, but I do enjoy seeing everyones fluffs. 

If it helps your feelings any.....I get the same thing. Lots of views but not many replys....but I figure people are like me...busy.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

From the Pm's I have received more than one member is thinking like this . I had noticed that some people will AVOID other peoples posts . Certainly you may start the negative eye rolling if you wish but the support I have received has been heartwarming . Instead of scoffing I hope change is in the air . Sarah


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I am so sorry you feel that way. I am one who sometimes only has time to read. And most of the time it is at work and time is short. I look at as many pics as I can. I haven't posted hardly any of my own, cause my babies will not look at the camera when I push the button. 

I have started topics when I have had an important question and I answer topics when I can offer an important answer. I don't feel the need to answer all or have everyone answer mine. 

I also post without regard of who started the post. I don't look at the names only the topic. There are a few I recognize because of personal interaction, but I do not pay any more attention to their posts than any others. 

I am almost 50 years old and the behavior on this site lately has been so kindergarten. Of course, we all love our malts and they are all beautiful, but why do some need to be reassured of this over and over again. 

I come here for information and a common bond. I started reading this site even before I got my babies and it helped me decide to buy a maltese. The love that comes through from everyone is amazing and I wanted to be part of that. I hope I haven't offended anyone, but I just felt the need to say "grow up". Please forgive me for my honesty, but since others are being so honest, I did too.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Please don't get upset. Lots of time I don't post anything cause I feel i am repeating myself over and over! I love your babies!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am also in my fifties like Maltmom and have to agree with what she said. Accusations of cliques and worrying about somebody's dog being more popular than another seems pretty immature to me.

I'm am trying to be compassionate, though. I find it sad to think that there are people who are not getting the reassurance and validation they need from family and friends in "real life" and must seek it in cyberspace from strangers.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

THIS WAS NOT A PITY POST as was suggested to me - I was hoping to see some much needed change on this board . Sarah


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been with SM for a long time and at first I enjoyed responding thoughtfully to most posts. As SM grew (a GOOD thing!) it became more unwieldy for me to respond thoughtfully and then, to respond at all. Now I am working outside of my home and it is 100% travel so I am either getting ready to go somewhere, in the air and out of state or unpacking and recuperating from a trip.

My visits to SM are rare now and my responses are rarer. Does that mean I should quit SM? Should I be banned, shunned or ostracized? No. I pay my dues and that means I can partake any way I choose. If I don't respond to every post that is my perogative and I can't imagine why anyone would be offended by that.
And how on earth does anyone have time to analyze who responds to which posts and who deliberately ignores (how do you determine that anyway?) certain posts. I'm doing good to remember my password!









All that said, having just seen Sarah's Christmas photo of the 4 furbabies, I have to comment that it is an awesome shot of 4 adorable animals. I am sometimes intimidated by the talent and time and care that goes into these pictures since I haven't changed my avatar in years.







But don't threaten or take me to task for not responding because while I have some downtime this week it all ends next week and I am in absentia from SM again.


----------



## maltsrule (Oct 2, 2006)

Aw, thats too bad. People trying to turn things around to make themselfs feel mature. It is not immature to say how a person feels. It also does NOT make you mature just because you are in your fifties. Its just sad that by that age that you feel the need to call people names for being honest.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Aw, thats too bad. People trying to turn things around to make themselfs feel mature. It is not immature to say how a person feels. It also does NOT make you mature just because you are in your fifties. Its just sad that by that age that you feel the need to call people names for being honest.[/B]


so what is it you're adding to this thread other than negative stimulus? 

you just said it's not immature to say how a person feels, yet you come back with this.....

i think we should just stick with the hugs and love here, don't you?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks , I was not bothered by replies - it is only one persons opinion after all . I consider this topic closed - I wasn't seeking validation but EQUALITY FOR ALL . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

After reading all this...


I need a friggin drink
















ANDREA~


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Aw, thats too bad. People trying to turn things around to make themselfs feel mature. It is not immature to say how a person feels. It also does NOT make you mature just because you are in your fifties. Its just sad that by that age that you feel the need to call people names for being honest.[/B]


 

Huh? Call names? ..........claiming to be mature, where was that?

Whatever. I'm sorry I ever commented on this.







I usually either skip over or don't read these at all. (I for one am a lot more than 50! 50 I wish!) I love to see Sarah's dogs, they are very beautiful and obviously loved very much and I'm sorry if she feels slighted for some reason. I think it is sad that she would think she had to convey that here is all.









I'm out of here.......


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> After reading all this...
> 
> 
> I need a friggin drink
> ...


Andrea!!!














I feel that way too ... I truly am sorry, as I said before, if anyone feels bad about the number of posts they get (or don't get). But then the thread starts to grow -- as this type of thread often does -- and it can quickly turn into something unwieldy.









Sarah, as I've said before -- your fluffs are gorgeous!!!







So are all the other fluffs here. They all have a beauty and a specialness about them. If, in the coming weeks, I put up pics of Sprout and no one replies ... so be it. *I* still love him, you know? Isn't that ultimately what matters anyway? Although it might seem like some people avoid certain threads, if you think about it, most adults don't have the time to sit around "cherrypicking" which threads to post to, and creating "cliques" ... it's just hard, sometimes, to determine folks' motivations and intentions online. 

Happy new year to all ... let's enjoy it!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YIKES - I think everyone has said their piece ... POSTIVE VIBES !!!! Sarah


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, you know what they say. A bird in the hand makes it hard to blow your nose.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> Okay, you know what they say. A bird in the hand makes it hard to blow your nose.[/B]


That's hilarious! I've never heard that one before!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Sarah, I have always loved your babies and enjoy seeing pictures of them. If I have offended you in anyway by not posting replies to all their pictures, please accept my apologies. I only post when I have the time to do so, and certainly have never singled people out to reply to or to ignore. Pleeeease don't quit posting. I missed their pictures and your upbeat posts when you were gone before. 

Pam and Sassy


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

"For pete's sake" is right. This is just an internet forum, not a sorority. I really don't get it. People are busy and can't reply to every post just so someone won't feel like they're being snubbed. I haven't noticed any clique, but I don't bother keeping track of who posts to what. I'm sorry, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm SOOOO OVER IT - if people choose to take it in the wrong spirit that's their prerogative . Sarah


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Sarah,

Your furballs are _beautiful_ and your pictures are_ lovely_ as well. I just haven't had much time to post lately. When I do sign on I quickly take a peek,mostly at the picture posts, but have not had much time to respond.

Ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Man this thread is longgggggggggggg!!!










ANDREA~


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep , BIGGER than BEN HUR - and look at all the people reading it - ENJOY . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Yep , BIGGER than BEN HUR - and look at all the people reading it - ENJOY . Sarah[/B]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The best thing about this site is being able to post when you want, to whom you want, and what you want (within reason). It's not a popularity poll to my knowledge. I post to some and don't post to others. I post when I can and when I feel like it. I love most people here from all that I know of them and at one time or another have voiced it. I don't think anyone should feel guilty for not posting for whatever reasons they may have.......or even if they have NO REASON at all. Joe has given us so much freedom here and most of us so appreciate it. To suggest more posting should be necessary because they looked at the pics could drive some away. Also, I think it's important to know that sometimes we go back and view pics repeatedly even though we already posted. I believe this would count in the total so it could be that count is not accurate as to how many individuals actually viewed. Anyway, I post pics because I love sharing and if someone doesn't feel the need or desire to post it's just fine with me!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Dang it! I need to get me a CLIQUE!! All this time here on READING SM and now I find out I'm supposed to post to EVERY thread?????? Ok, I'm not that interested............nor do I feel guilt........









Deb....What you been smokin' girrrrrrl????


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YAWN - missing the point entirely . Sarah


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Okay, you know what they say. A bird in the hand makes it hard to blow your nose.[/B]


Omg Deb that is hillarious


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> I've been with SM for a long time and at first I enjoyed responding thoughtfully to most posts. As SM grew (a GOOD thing!) it became more unwieldy for me to respond thoughtfully and then, to respond at all. Now I am working outside of my home and it is 100% travel so I am either getting ready to go somewhere, in the air and out of state or unpacking and recuperating from a trip.
> 
> My visits to SM are rare now and my responses are rarer. Does that mean I should quit SM? Should I be banned, shunned or ostracized? No. I pay my dues and that means I can partake any way I choose. If I don't respond to every post that is my perogative and I can't imagine why anyone would be offended by that.
> And how on earth does anyone have time to analyze who responds to which posts and who deliberately ignores (how do you determine that anyway?) certain posts. I'm doing good to remember my password!
> ...


I was so glad to see your response above...because it is almost exactly what I was thinking, and you said it so well...in addition I would like to add...

I love Sarah's pictures...even if I haven't actually responded to all of them...

I understand what she was trying to say...although I am sorry that she took it so personally since it seems obvious that she has lots of love for her pictures here....

and finally...

this thread is totally out of hand!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes , I have asked Joe to lock it . Some peoples opinions I value highly - so I will take their positive thoughts on board . Sarah


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Just want to say I always enjoy all pics and especially when I also have a Lhasa and maltese.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

last word


----------

